# What causes harshness



## Heckers (17/11/15)

Hi guys. I know there have been threads like this before....but here goes another.
What are all the contributing factor for a harsh vape?
I know there is nicotine level and i have heard coil positioning what else?
Does the liquid steeping time make a difference? Coil diameter? Does menthol mask harshness?

I ask this because i have a couple of different liquids, all 6mg nicotine.
Some are extremely harsh and the one 3mg is even harsh sometimes but my VM XXX 6mg is smooth as butter.
I also find that juices get less harsh as i vape throughout the day...probably just my throat getting used to the nicotine?
I am currently running a dual coil, 28g, 2.5mm coming at 0.7ohms in a Bellus around 20 to 25 watts. But the vape is so harsh that i dont want to vape right now...yet 2 days ago i was loving it and it was fine. What is going on?! I have also managed to go off the stinkies completely recently is this why? But that doesnt explain why it was fine over the weekend.


----------



## Christos (17/11/15)

This is going to sound weird as it sounded weird to me.
Rewick daily!
If you are vaping a juice that you know to be smooth then try re-wick daily or at least every 2 tanks.
For the past few weeks i have come from re-wicking weekly to re-wicking every 3 days to now re-wicking daily.
Even though I can go for 2 days without re-wicking I find its best to re-wick daily as there is a noticeable degredation in flavour and the vape gets harsher.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers (17/11/15)

I also thought maybe it was my coil, i rebuilt the coil and rewicked and it was still harsh. 
I think its just me though.
Asked someone at work to take a drag and he said it wasnt really harsh.
Im not sure what to make of this. Also forgot to mention, the harshness is mainly on the exhale.


----------



## Clouder (17/11/15)

@Heckers In my experience I would definitely highlight 2 causes for harshness. 1) High Nic Content 2) Low Ohm coils. Maybe try a higher Ohm in your coil RBA?

I purchased 18MG MMM joose, JEEEEZZZZZZ I couldn't vape it at all! But Mike sorted me out with 2 bottles 0MG joose which allowed me to dilute my jooooooses to 9MG. WHAAAAAT a difference!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/15)

@Heckers if you are using a Cyclone then the height of the coil plays a big part... move the coil as low to the deck as you can.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

@Heckers 

What are the juices you are finding harsh if I may ask?

I too have found some that are way harsher than others. Seems the ones with more PG are prone to this. Also, sometimes its the flavour. Some fruity ones can be harsh for me. I have also found that Koolada sometimes makes me cough and is harsh in a different way.

The harshness i am referring to above is a sharpness in the back of the throat, not the same as the extra throat hit one gets from extra nic.

Anyhow, regarding time of day, i usually find most of my vapes too harsh and strong in the mornings. So first thing i always use my trusty Evod1 at low power. After an hour or so, i am ready for the other vapes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/11/15)

Silver said:


> @Heckers
> 
> What are the juices you are finding harsh if I may ask?
> 
> ...



I have found the same @Silver, my love for the fruity juices is great, but even at 0mg I get a throat hit that drives me nuts. And weirdly I find I get desensitized to fruit flavours within a couple of hours.

I start the mornings now with a 0mg and slowly work my way up to 3mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (23/11/15)

Silver said:


> @Heckers
> 
> What are the juices you are finding harsh if I may ask?
> 
> ...



It has been all sorts, One Hit Wodners Milk Man, Startup, Rocket Sheep Enterprise(WOW this was the worst). I think its definitely too much nicotine for me though.
I think since i stopped smoking stinkies completely my throat is more sensitive now. Time to move to 3mg.
Menthol seems to help smooth things out though and make it less harsh.

Its strange, it will be harsh but then after a couple drags it usually gets better btu if i stop vaping for a while its harsh again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/11/15)

Heckers said:


> It has been all sorts, One Hit Wodners Milk Man, Startup, Rocket Sheep Enterprise(WOW this was the worst). I think its definitely too much nicotine for me though.
> I think since i stopped smoking stinkies completely my throat is more sensitive now. Time to move to 3mg.
> Menthol seems to help smooth things out though and make it less harsh.
> 
> Its strange, it will be harsh but then after a couple drags it usually gets better btu if i stop vaping for a while its harsh again.


Yep for me that is what happens when I use my 6mg juices. I am thining my 6mg juices down but some of them still feels to harsh. But on the 3mg is a lot better but I still need to start the day out on 0mg.


----------



## Tailedfox (23/11/15)

Thanks for this post, it has helped me alot. I had no clue what this strange burning in my throat was or where it was from xD

My first ever vape was rocketsheep cloudsat 3mg, it was as smooth as a babies bottom.
Then I went to vape mobs papa smurf 6mg, you could definitely tell it was harsher, but still nice and smooth with a good taste.
Next was vapemob intense mango 6mg, I can't vape this, It's completely wrecking my throat, I have to mix it with 0mg candy mint to be able to vape it, but then it seems to lose alot of the flavour.

I just got 1x White Label: Berry Yoghurt [100ml] - 6mg 1x White Label: Apple Pie [100ml] - 6mg and it's also too strong, the throat hit is so bad that I can't enjoy the taste. Will my best bet be to order another 2 @ 0mg and just half it? or maybe just man up and get used to it xD


----------



## Wyvern (23/11/15)

Tailedfox said:


> Thanks for this post, it has helped me alot. I had no clue what this strange burning in my throat was or where it was from xD
> 
> My first ever vape was rocketsheep cloudsat 3mg, it was as smooth as a babies bottom.
> Then I went to vape mobs papa smurf 6mg, you could definitely tell it was harsher, but still nice and smooth with a good taste.
> ...



I ahve to do the same with the Vape Mob juices - I find it really harsh at 6mg but then all are that harsh for me at 6mg. I have also been mixing the mango with their normal min omg and have the same problem where it seems to be rather bland now.
I would get 0mg of the other juices and rather half it if I was you - otherwise you wont enjoy the vape at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Heckers said:


> It has been all sorts, One Hit Wodners Milk Man, Startup, Rocket Sheep Enterprise(WOW this was the worst). I think its definitely too much nicotine for me though.
> I think since i stopped smoking stinkies completely my throat is more sensitive now. Time to move to 3mg.
> Menthol seems to help smooth things out though and make it less harsh.
> 
> Its strange, it will be harsh but then after a couple drags it usually gets better btu if i stop vaping for a while its harsh again.



Interesting @Heckers. I haven't vaped those juices you mention. I have some Rocket Sheep Enterprise but sadly have not gotten round to it yet.

Sounds like its not a PG thing - probably more a flavour and nic thing. 

Maybe try adding some VG to those harsh juices and see if it smoothes it out a bit for you. 

Menthol I find does the opposite for me - it intensifies the vape slightly - and makes it a bit more harsh - but not in a bad way - gives me a tinge in the back of the throat that I enjoy. 

Just highlights how different everyone is and how our palettes and throats perceive the juices differently...


----------



## whatalotigot (23/11/15)

Nicotine levels
PG levels

If the juice has been steeping for long, Airing the Juice and releasing the built up chemicals will give you a smoother juice. I find airing my juices in a clean glass for a day helps alot. If all else fails try this. Esp if your juice is well steeped!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## sneakydino (23/11/15)

This has definitely become an issue for me. Last weak Foggs Famous Sauce was one of the smoothest juices i ever vaped but these last few days it feels like vaping with a flamethrower, really burns and dries out my throat, tried multiple devices and even different types of wick material. Will try letting it air and see what happens


----------



## whatalotigot (27/11/15)

If the juice is changing from smooth to harsh. then its a airing issue most probably. Hope it helps. do the crock pot method of pouring it out into a glass for a day or 2.. Works for me everytime


----------



## whatalotigot (27/11/15)

Also remember not to leave your juice in direct sunlight. This will oxidize the Nicotine and you could end up with the same irreversable effect of harshness!


----------

